# I think I'm having a misscarriage, need some info...



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

I am about 6 weeks along. Two days ago I started having some spotting, brown discharge. Yesterday it was red, some tiny clots, but still less than a regular period. Today is the same. I haven't had any cramps or pain.

I've read alot of the old threads here and now feel alot more educated about this process. Either I am having a miscarriage and it could take several days or weeks for the bleeding/spotting to finish. Or this is some kind of normal bleeding and I am still preg. Either way there is nothing to do but wait?

Two days ago a home preg test still showed positive. I figure that when this is all over the bleeding will stop and a preg test will show negative? I'm going to wait a week at least to test again - those things are expensive.

Two phone calls to my family physician and ob/gyn where very upsetting. I said I just wanted to ask some questions, but they said the only thing they could say was to go to the ER - something I am NOT going to do unless I am bleeding heavily or get a high fever. The only thing they could offer is a D and C which makes me cry just to think about - mainly because what if they were wrong and the baby was still alive.

So I'm waiting and trying not to hope. Can I just get some confirmation that I'm on the right path? Except for what's going on in my head I feel fine, no pain, maybe some fatigue but I haven't been sleeping well so I'm sure that's the reason.

Thanks


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I just wanted to try and make you feel better here. I went through a very similar incident at 9 weeks. Turns out it was a cyst that burst. I bled for a few days.

Keep taking the pg tests every few days or while you are spotting. This is a cost effective way to keep tabs without trekking into the ER for a blood test . A blood test done a few times would tell you if the levels are going down or up or same, but I don't blame you for wanting to stay away from that.

As for a DandC. Lets say it is a miscarrage in progress, nature will and can take care of that in due time. If you are totally positive the baby has passed then you can help it along herbally or let it go naturally. Monitor yourself for bleeding too much, fever, the stuff you already know.

If it is just some bleeding due to a cyst, hormones, whatever, there are also some herbs you could do to help. Passion Flower, Lobelia and Wild Yam. Read about these and see if any fit your bill.

Keep calm, talk to your baby, and meditate/pray/remain calm.

I wish you the best of luck and peace during this scary time
















I am sharing my experience here , and it relates to my personal philosophies, but maybe it will help you too.

I did not pray to keep my baby. I did not want to loose my baby either. I forced myself to meditate and open up to peace on the journey. I wanted the soul of my baby to have peace no matter where the journey went. It was tough to only wish for a peacefull passing- not knowing if the passing would be into or out of my life, where the new spirit would end up. Hope it makes sense.

PS Marley did stay with me, it was only a cyst, but I did not know that at the time and I am so thankful ...


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

KeysMama, thank you for your reply. I'm glad to hear that your's was not a miscarriage. I keep hoping for that in some small place, but I can't get fixated on it. Before this happened I actually thought that an early miscarriage after having two children (a 4 yo and a 2 yo) would not be a big deal. How dumb was that?!

I feel fairly certain that the baby is gone. I had preg symptoms for about a week, but then nothing. I kept having to remind myself that I was preg because I just didn't FEEL like it.

Of course, there is all this irrational guilt. This preg was a surprise, though not unwanted. It was taking me a while to get excited about it - did the baby sense this? I went into the nursery last night when I couldn't sleep and discovered that I had stored some things in the cradle - bottles of bleach, drain cleaner, RAT TRAPS - no wonder the baby felt unwanted.

I understand what you mean about being open to the journey. I can't pray to keep a baby that may be already gone, or so damaged that it is better now rather than later.

I'm trying to grow through this. I planned both my previous pregnancies down to the day of conception. I try to plan most things in my life and don't like these kinds of surprises. But planning gives a false sense of control and power that is really unnecessary.

I think I am going to have to write alot about this. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

Corriander,

Sorry you're having to worry about not knowing what, exactly, is happening.

You certainly don't have to go into an ER. I'm really shocked and upset for you that that was the only suggestion given by your clinic.

You have a right to get the help you need, even if it's to ease your mind. A lot of times they will send you to the lab to monitor the levels in your blood for a few days. If the pregnancy levels continue to increase, you're still pregnant. If not, you're experiencing a miscarriage.

For me the not knowing was too hard - I *had* to know what was happening so they sent me in for an ultra sound.

I wish you much patience and peace of mind as you go through this journey, whatever the outcome may be.

Ann


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Ann.

I've had some cramping today, more than usual for a period, and some heavier bleeding. I also passed some kind of tissue, not very much, but like nothing I have ever seen from a normal period. So I can't doubt what this is anymore.

I am also really upset at the way I have been treated by two different physician's offices. As for the ob/gyn office, one of their midwives delivered my son, but that was two years ago and they are a large practice, so they don't know me anymore.

As for my family physician, he has treated me since I was a teenager, but it was the receptionist who turned me away. I know that if I request it the doctor I know will call me back and talk to me, but I just couldn't argue with the receptionist at that moment. I think I'll call him next week. This will probably be mostly over by then and I can request a blood test of hormone levels if the home pregnancy test is still showing positive.

I feel that I am growing through this experience. If I had received medical assistance throughout then I would have also turned over to them the responsibility for taking care of me. Now I have to do that for myself.

Thanks again for your reply.

Corey


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I am so sorry.

Nuture yourself and grow by taking charge of this experience for yourself. Midwife yourself through this!
[I am sorry if the word midwife seems cruel, but I truly mean, nuture yourself with wonderful femine energy through this life experience with gentle care and no technology that isn't needed.]

I think you will be able to gain peace this way, someday by knowing that it was just you and the other little spirit involved in this process.

Again, so so sorry.


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you KeysMama. Taking charge of the experience definately feeds my need to have control over matters! I actually feel better now knowing that it IS a mc. No more worrying and hoping and praying that it will stop. Now I can just try to accept and get on with healing, as well as preparing for the baby who WILL be here someday.


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. I was wondering how you were doing. I miscarried 10 days ago and I did go in for an ultrasound (vaginally) because I had to "know". Although, that weekend before I even started bleeding, I didn't feel pregnant anymore and "felt" the spirit of the baby retreat. When I knew for sure..it helped me to let go a little. I did visit the local herbalist and drank False Unicorn Root and Lobelia. I think it helped. I passed "everything" on my own and didn't need a D and C. Big hugs to you. Abylite


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi abylite,

Physically I'm feeling pretty crummy, crampy, sore, tired, but paradoxically I feel much better emotionally. Once I started passing tissue and large clots I knew that it was a miscarriage and I started to let go of the baby. It was the fear and trepidation of the last several days of not knowing what was happening, and fearing the miscarriage that has really been the worst part.

Now that I am sure of what is happening I will look into herbs. I wouldn't consider herbs before I knew that the baby was gone. I really want this whole process to be over without having a D and C. We actually have an acupuncturist right across the street who has a degree in herbology. Feeling very negative about MDs in general right now.









I am sorry about your loss abylite. I am feeling much more confident about my ability to know myself. I also knew that things were not right over a week ago when I stopped "feeling" pregnant.

Corey


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

One more question. How did you know when you had passed everything? Through the ultrasound, blood test, or when the bleeding stopped?

Thanks


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

Wanted to bump this for the above questions. I'm feeling fine physically, just want to know how long the bleeding will last, as long as a few weeks?

Yesterday was a great day. I felt happy and full of energy. Today I woke up feeling like crap, sad, and of course there were references to babies everywhere.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm sorry I didnt jump in there







The bleeding usually lasts 2 weeks, but you can have some spotting for up to 6. It's one of thoes things that's different for each person.

The heavy bleeding should only last 2-3 days at most. If it goes on more than that, you may want to seek outside help.

You're hormones are trying to adjust to all this. Take pleasure in the joy when it comes. However, allow yourself to continue greiving. Your body has given birth and now it needs to adjust. This along with the sadness you're feeling.

Sorry today was so difficult for you. I know it's hard when you're feeling lousy, but make sure you're eating healthy and staying hydrated. If you feel you need to take a small nap and you have the chance, please do so.

I'll be thinking of you.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Jacque


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

How are you feeling now Corriander? I do feel so bad that you're going through this and hope your doing well.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

thanks for your concern Jacque! We had not told anyone about being pregnant because I'm superstitious about telling before 12 weeks. But that means that no one knows that I had a miscarriage except for the people on this board. So it's really nice that you have kept thinking of me. It really makes me feel good.

I'm feeling pretty fine. The blood flow is down to the level of day 3 of a normal period. I really only had two days of bad cramps.

Emotionally I go up and down. Yesterday I was back at work teaching 3-year olds and it felt like a mistake to be there. Today work was better.

It's hard when I think that only one week ago I was pregnant and had no idea that anything was going to go wrong. I want to go back in time just to feel like that again.

Looking back I can see all of the signs that there was something going wrong from the very begining, such as loosing my pregnancy symptoms. My face broke out while pregnant too, which never happened in my previous pregnancies. Now I see it as evidence that my hormones were screwed up.

Thanks again Jacque.


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow!

You are handling this so well. You can feel really good that you've done such a great job in trusting your body and owning the experience. It takes a strong woman to be able to do that. Although it's hard, we have no control over such things, only how we react to them and it sure sounds like you've done a terrific job.

Kuddos!

Nikki


----------

